
Mark Zuckerberg faces European parliament – watch live - lpgauth
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L5xTvj_HCc
======
s3m4j
Available in multiple languages here : [http://www.europarl.europa.eu/ep-
live/en/other-events/video?...](http://www.europarl.europa.eu/ep-
live/en/other-events/video?event=20180522-1820-SPECIAL-UNKN)

